# Where Do You Gas Up?



## N7OQ

Hi fellow Outbacker's

I'm planing on making a couple of trips with the TT and will be going father than a tank full of gas. Even though I have pulled a tent trailer all over the country that is nothing like pulling a TT and I'm worried about getting Gas like getting into to a small gas station that is hard to maneveur aroung and getting stuck. Same goes with restruants ect.









Are there any tips about parking, picking gas stations and how to avoid getting into a tight situation? I have hear that some use truck stops, can non commerical rigs use truck stops? Is there any data bases that list RV frendly businesses? I really like to plan ahead and not have any surprises.


----------



## skippershe

We had the same thing happen on our first trip. We have a Garmin portable talking GPS that allows you to search for everything including gas and restaurants that are within range. We needed to pick up a gas can, so instead of looking for an auto parts place, I searched and found a KMart. We just assume that it's going to be in a large parking lot and so we go for it. Didn't have any problems there. Almost had problems leaving the parking lot because we couldn't make a left turn and had to go all through the lot looking for a way out...we had to thread our way through a pretty small gas station to get out but we made it.

Our motto is pretty much to stick to things like large streets and offramps that run parallel to the freeway, there's usually a quick easy off/easy on

As far as fueling up goes, we look for the gas stations that are large and very visible from the freeway exit.

Food is another story...don't you hate it when you're tooling down the freeway craving an In and Out burger or a Starbucks Latte and see it fly by you on the right? In a car, getting off quick or turning around is one thing...with our TT's, it's "oh well, I didn't want that anyway"

In our case, we settled for Jack in the Box







...Husband parked the long, long trailer along the street while Mom (me) got to get out of the car, run inside, order and run back out to the truck with food where we sat and ate like starving jackals!

I think I would try to either rent a GPS, or just try to chart your course before you leave and make some phones calls ahead of time...pick your fueling stations and stop to top off if it makes you more comfortable...at least you'll know you'll fit









If I find any RV friendly databases, I'll forward them to you








I wonder if there is a way to make Mapquest work for you if you plan a route.

Hope this helps
Dawn sunny


----------



## Y-Guy

You know towing my Outback was a breeze when it came to fuel stations compared to the Raptor. If you you are filling a large diesel tank, the commercial truck stops are ok as long as you understand that time is money to them. Pull in, fuel up, and pull ahead to pay - don't sit by the pump once you are full. Seeing that you drive a Tahoe though, this isn't an option since they only dispense Diesel not gas.

In your case, look for the signs that say "RV" usually a 12" yellow sign with black letters. If not look for the larger stations. Generally if you can find a Flying J or a "travel stop" type of station you shouldn't have any issues. But with your rig you really should find most stations can accommodate you just fine.


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi. 
I worried about the same thing, but found it wasn't as big a problem as I thought. However, finding diesel IS a problem, at times. But, since you use a gas vehicle, just try to use the outside row of pumps, with your driver side toward the pump. Be sure to swing a little wide to give that TT room to clear when you go up to the second pump on the row to pump, or pull out. I usually go all the way forward, if possible, to keep from blocking traffic coming in. 
As far as eating? Look for a Shoney's, whatever burger place you want. You can pull through the parking lot, and usually find a spot to park. Many fast-food places along interstate exits have parking lots in the rear for rigs, these days. Maybe you'll luck up and find a place in a shopping center parking area. 
You can use a truck stop, but don't go in the "trucks only" service area, unless it designates "RVs" too, on the sign. Truck stops have separate areas for regular vehicles, and they are plenty wide, and you usually drive straight in the rows to fill up, so no problem, there.
The main thing is to just take a few deep breaths, watch your mirrors and try to not be distracted when making these maneuvers. Don't worry!! You'll do fine!!
Enjoy your trip!!
Darlene action


----------



## nascarcamper

This is kind of off subject since you drive a gasser but as far as the truck stop goes I go straight for the truck lines. Been burned too many times by not finding diesel by the regular pumps. I usually send DW in to pay so I can pull ahead to get out of the way but sometimes it's not the best place to send the wife in.







The way I see it if they don't want me in their truck lines they should post it.


----------



## HootBob

When traveling the interstates I usually look for signs with a couple of larger gas station on them
And haven't had a problem that way
As for resturants we usually eat at rest stops (sandwiches) and sometimes we choose
larger resturants also I normally look for areas that are big and watch for other RV's too

Don


----------



## W4DRR

Since you have a 23RS, the same as us, it shouldn't be a problem. Pick gas stations where you pull up to the pumps parallel to the road; try to get the outside pumps. There has been a couple times for us, where we had to take what is available, and it required a little backing and manuevering to get out. But again, since you only have 23 foot, it isn't too bad.
And keep an eye on those mirrors. It is real easy to cut too sharp pulling in or out; clipping a pole or gas pump can put a real damper on a vacation trip.









Bob


----------



## Lady Di

The only real problem we have had, is that we have pulled in at truck stops where you need an ICC. or MC number. Don't know what they are.








We did pullinto one off the interstate, and it had no diesel.


----------



## Scrib

I haven't had any trouble - there's lots of room at the mini-mart style gas stations that are all over the place, these days.

For food, we stop at rest stops if we're on the freeway. For lunch, we'll pull out the rear slide and have a sit-down meal.


----------



## Grunt0311

Just make watch out for low overhangs







. It shouldnt be a problem, as all but the smallest stations have really tall ones.

Bill


----------



## Morrowmd

If I am taking a route unfamiliar to me I do as much research ahead of time as possible. When we drove from MI to TN last year I got on line and found where all the Flying Js and Loves stations were located.

I also located rest areas, Wal Marts, fast food chains and I also went on each states DOT website to find construction info.

This all took some time but I don't like surprises while on vacation.

All this info is pretty easy to find, PM me if you would like more info.

-Matt


----------



## PDX_Doug

We have had little trouble with gas station access. If you stick to the stations that are near the freeways and major highways, they will almost always be easily accessible by a Happy Outback Pulling Camper. That said, I always keep an eye on the fuel guage, and try not to let myself get 'backed into a corner' by trying to stretch a tank to far. If I am down to 1/4 or even 1/3 tank, and an easy refueling option presents itself, I will go ahead and take it, rather than wait. After an overnight, I will also tend to run into town and fuel up the truck by itself, before I hitch back up to the trailer.

As far as restaurants and such go, it's kind of the same thing. Stick to establishments close to the freeways, and there will almost always be an area at - or very nearby - with plenty of room to park.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

I do what PDX_Doug does. If an easy option presents itself than I refuel even if I have 1/3 tank. I also gas up the night before leaving so I don't have to pull the trailer through the next morning. As for eating, they tend to get "cranky" when 1/3 full so I try to control that better.


----------



## Camping Fan

Most gas stations along major highways will have enough room for you to maneuver around with the Outback in tow. Just look the layout over quickly before pulling in the station drive.

Flying J truck stops are very RV friendly. Cars and RVs usually use the same entrance drive seperate from the big rigs (just follow the signs), then there is a seperate RV fueling island area. The RV islands give you lots of room, usually have pumps on both sides, and sometimes also have a dump station so if need be you can "dump" and "fill" tanks at the same time.








There is also usually enough room for a TV/TT combo to use the outer pump at the car island if the RV line is too long or the RV island is out of order. You can also get a Flying J RV card which gives you an automatic cent a gallon discount. Of course, if you spend money in their store or restaurant you can "earn" a larger discount.







You can find a link to a map listing Flying J locations and services available at each here.

Restaurants can be a bigger challenge. I have noticed that a lot of fast food chains will now indicate on their highway billboards if they are "big rig" friendly. Many of the truck stops have fast food franchise restaurants as well. Cracker Barrell restaurants are often big rig/RV friendly - again usually indicated on their highway billboards. Otherwise it may be a matter of finding a nearby parking lot large enough to accomodate your combo and walking to the desired eatery.







Of course, to compensate for the extra calories burned by that extra walking you might be able to justify having dessert too!


----------



## johnp

Try to find ones with the pumps parallel to the road and watch for a big grade or dip at the entrance. Outside pumps are best if the stations tight. Watch the tailswing pulling out. Last year Steve and I practically closed the entrance of a very small station on the way to Cooperstown two trucks two Outbacks one on each side of the island. I don't think the owners minded we bought about 80 gallons in the five minutes we were there.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

johnp2000 said:


> Try to find ones with the pumps parallel to the road and watch for a big grade or dip at the entrance. Outside pumps are best if the stations tight. Watch the tailswing pulling out. Last year Steve and I practically closed the entrance of a very small station on the way to Cooperstown two trucks two Outbacks one on each side of the island. I don't think the owners minded we bought about 80 gallons in the five minutes we were there.
> 
> John
> [snapback]125849[/snapback]​


No Oil??


----------



## johnp

tdvffjohn said:


> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to find ones with the pumps parallel to the road and watch for a big grade or dip at the entrance. Outside pumps are best if the stations tight. Watch the tailswing pulling out. Last year Steve and I practically closed the entrance of a very small station on the way to Cooperstown two trucks two Outbacks one on each side of the island. I don't think the owners minded we bought about 80 gallons in the five minutes we were there.
> 
> John
> [snapback]125849[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> No Oil??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]125850[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Your right John I forgot Steve bought 5 gallons of oil too and I had to wash my windshield to get the oil from Steves truck off mine







I'll burn for this one


----------



## mountainlady56

Lady Di said:


> The only real problem we have had, is that we have pulled in at truck stops where you need an ICC. or MC number. Don't know what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did pullinto one off the interstate, and it had no diesel.
> [snapback]125701[/snapback]​


Hi, Lady Di.
This is a little off the subject, but we both use diesel. I look for Shell or BP stations. Both always have diesel, or so has been my experience. Shell's usually a little cheaper. However, some independents carry it, if posted. I almost got into a jam, looking for diesel, once, but thank GOD I made it to a BP that I KNEW had it!!








Darlene action


----------



## dznyscrapper

Lady Di said:


> The only real problem we have had, is that we have pulled in at truck stops where you need an ICC. or MC number. Don't know what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did pullinto one off the interstate, and it had no diesel.
> [snapback]125701[/snapback]​


A bit off topic here, but I thought I would let you know what these are.







The ICC and MC number are Federal DOT numbers that trucks have to register for. These are their operating authorities and serves as their tax id # for fuel tax. It depends on what you are hauling as to which one you have. Since some states don't charge tax at the pump they need a tax id #. If asked for one of these numbers, just tell the cashier that it is for a personal and not a commercial vehicle and you should be able to get fuel without having one of these numbers.

Another good truckstop to stop at are TravelCenters of America. They usually have some type of restaurant in them, also. (fast food or sit down)

Amanda


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

just don't let your Dotherhalf search for cheaper gas and you find you are running and fumes.Trust me, it causes spousal verbal exchanges........


----------



## HootBob

Doxie-Doglover said:


> just don't let your Dotherhalf search for cheaper gas and you find you are running and fumes.Trust me, it causes spousal verbal exchanges........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]127357[/snapback]​


Been there done that
Not fun

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

HootBob said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> 
> just don't let your Dotherhalf search for cheaper gas and you find you are running and fumes.Trust me, it causes spousal verbal exchanges........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]127357[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that
> Not fun
> 
> Don
> [snapback]127359[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ahhhh...one of the perks of marriage!


----------

